# Bull Shark Fishing



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

Good Afternoon everyone, hope you've been catching something.

Recently i have been hearing a lot about the bullsharks inhabiting all the local rivers canals ie Gold Coast Canals, Maroochy River etc etc.

I have been thinking about this and possibly considering trying to boat one of these beasts. Is this a little too loose, am I playing with fire here?

Anyways, if anyone thinks this is a feasible idea, do you have any suggestions, tips or experiences to pass on. I would be looking to fish around mooloolaba, maroochy or I have heard around Pelican waters.

I hear these are good for a solid fight.

Cheers.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

The smaller ones in the rivers shouldn't be a problem. I'd have a Donger on board to use before I'd consider pulling it aboard, not a lot of room on a yak to dodge those teeth! Bigger ones might be a little iffy bringing along side if you have not tuckered it out completely!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

From the way a Gummy shark carries on taking on a Bull shark any bigger than a 1.5mt is going to be a handful. They tend to go mental when they see the boat/kayak. In saying that is anyone out there keen to hunt down a big Bronzy :twisted: :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

have caught a few bulls in logan, albert and even out around macleay and myora, usually whilst fishing for other things. number one they"ll take anything, number two burley up, number three fish late afternnon , the ones i caught were only about a metre long and i just lifted them by the trace into the boat. they do go a bit nuts but so do most fish. one grabbed my fuel line which was a worry. seem to have a very strong torso and squirm a lot so difficult to control. would suggest you take a gaff and use that if you want to take him home . theres something evil about sharks (those beady little eyes) personally i couldnt get em back in the water quick enough.

cheers pete


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Feral said:


> I'd have a Donger on board to use before I'd consider pulling it aboard, not a lot of room on a yak to dodge those teeth! Bigger ones might be a little iffy bringing along side if you have not tuckered it out completely!


I think I'd have to agree totally with these coments!!!

But I think it would be quite possible to do!
Start smaller and work your way up.
A friend of ours lives on one of the Paridise Point canals - there is NO LACK of these small sharks in these waterways.
Good fishing!!!


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

I used to fish for small bronzies and hammers in close to the beaches. Smelly baits such as off yakkas or herring were better than fresh and kept the other things like snapper etc away. Did not need wire with a 40-80lb mono trace, anything that bites through the trace proably deserves to stay in the water anyway. Enjoy.

Oh, those teeth are mega sharp so dress and act accordingly, I have seen boaties climb over the windscreen onto the bow to get away from a bitie they have just hauled into the boat. The only option in a yak is to jump over board, and that is problematic.

David


----------



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

I am heading out tonight, so hopefully hook up with something - hopefully not too big, and can report tomorrow with one hell of a story


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> PeregianAnglers said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a little too loose, am I playing with fire here?
> ...


I was reading the other day that your average bull shark has more testosterone pumping through it's system than 2 male bull elephants in heat combined. Very aggressive fish and I for one will be with Kraley standing on the banks of the river cheering you on as you try and pull it in to the yak.

Good luck :shock:

JT


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I dont really think for one minute you will have trouble getting a big bull shark in the kayak , as i'm pretty sure when he realises your the source of his discomfort and the kayak is only soo big , i think he may want to join you while hes still fresh and ready to eat , do yourself a favour and fish for something else :? :?


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll be looking forward to your report tomorrow! (Make sure to tell your mates to write up a report for us if you don't make it home ;-) nah just joking, complete faith!)

If I were at all worried about bringing something big near the lack I wouldn't... I would give it some line, come ashore, and fight it from land. 
Home ground advantage and all that! :lol:


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> do yourself a favour and fish for something else :? :?


 I agree 
my2cents ..continue fishing Jew Shoal and target Spaniards, if it's excitement (and toothy criters) your after. :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Very keen to see how you go. Particularly as you nemo isn't much different in size to my pacer. have seen plenty of sharks out and about and have even put in a few sessions chasing them but nothing to report back from my end as yet. Hope the weather holds for you tonight.


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Guys, on the weekend I tried to handle a 4.5 ft shark in the kayak

On the land I'd have no worries with this, in fact I have less trouble with 8 ft sharks.

On a small kayak is significantly different. They do have power. and once you grab their tail and they thrash around it's a bit harder to hold in the kayak than on a beach. I feel comfortable doing it myself, but it's certainly something I would recommend others try to avoid.

Edit: jesus, I find pictures of my sharks everywhere on the internet :shock:


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Mate ya should just try fishin for them land based,or atleast cut it off when at the side of the yak.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

TerryH said:


> Edit: jesus, I find pictures of my sharks everywhere on the internet :shock:


I thought that looked like you in the pic...... ya crazy bugga ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay terryh is that you with that brissie bullshark someone emailed it to my wife when we were waterskiing there . if it is yoy tell us the story

cheers pete


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageb ... php?t=1145


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

scanned my wifes piccies and found a few more . do ya still have all ya fingers mr terry
your putting my kids off waterskiing cheers and congrats


----------



## PeregianAnglers (Oct 12, 2008)

The trip report - Well first things first. I am writing this report so i am still alive. Definitely a plus.

Went out around pelican waters, conditions were horrible. Strong Breeze rain etc.

Had a burly can full of chum, whiskers, burley pellets and tuna oil.

didnt catch any mullet earlier throwing a cast net around. Was only using pillies sitting within the burley.

Anyways I sat around the channels floating baits around and didnt really get a stir (i am almost thankful), was flicking around a popper and a another surface lure and caught a small herring. Around 10 oclock called it at night, and headed in, will live to fight another day.

Cheers everyone


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

well, better try again later!!!


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello

If you want to catch bullsharks in the Maroochy river go about 50m downstream from the Sunshine motorway bridge and use whole mullets. I would not recommend fishing from the kayak because there are some REALLY big ones around there. I know all this because my friend goes fishing there and catches HUGE bullsharks from the shore.


----------

